

Paradoxical Crystal Baffles Physicists - zw123456
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/paradoxical-crystal-baffles-physicists/

======
leni536
I assume those "quantum oscillation" measurements were electron cyclotron
resonance measurements[1].

Also there is an other type of non-conventional insulator which is considered
to be well understood: the Mott-insulator[2]. It really doesn't fit in here as
a candidate since one wouldn't expect cyclotron resonance from this model in
the insulating regime. However it's a good learning example of strongly
correlated electrons in materials.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electron_cyclotron_resonance#I...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electron_cyclotron_resonance#In_condensed_matter_physics)
[2][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mott_insulator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mott_insulator)

------
dsfsdfd
Perhaps it's a topological insulator, so that the bulk conducts but you'd
never know it because the surface doesn't.

I'm a total noob, so if that is correct it's a miracle.

~~~
morganvachon
The article touches on that:

 _" But this is no garden-variety insulator. Not only does its insulating
behavior arise from strong correlations between its electrons, but in the past
five years, mounting evidence has suggested that it is a “topological
insulator” at low temperatures, a material that resists the flow of
electricity through its three-dimensional bulk, while conducting electricity
along its two-dimensional surfaces."_

~~~
kabouseng
All conductors only conduct along their surface...unless I'm mistaken.

~~~
dalke
You are somewhat mistaken. You are thinking of the skin effect. In DC power,
current flow is proportional to the cross section. As the frequency increases,
the effective resistance in the interior increases relative to the surface. At
high enough frequencies, conductors effectively conduct only along the
surface.

See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skin_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skin_effect)
and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Litz_wire](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Litz_wire)
.

~~~
kabouseng
Thank you, looks like I was mistaken :D

------
seneq
This could have applications on quantum computers & new type of transistors !
HYPE :) !

~~~
tzakrajs
"Charcoal briquette cracks 8192-bit RSA keys in seconds!"

